# Minimaschine zur kurzen Verwendung. Wieviel Doku, wieviel Sicherheit?



## element. (27 April 2011)

Ein Kunde möchte einen Quick&Dirty-Prüfstand für Drehzahlsensoren. Es soll möglichst simpel sein.
Es wird ein Antrieb mit ~0,5kW verbaut, der über Riemen eine Welle mit 5 Zahnrädern (20cm) antreibt. 3000 rpm. Abbremsen nur über FU. An jedes Zahnrad kommt ein Sensor, der auf die Zähne schaut. Die Sensoren sollen während des Betriebs für Justage und Messungen zugänglich bleiben. Der Kunde will das Ding am liebsten offen und ohne Abdeckungen. Auch mit Abdeckung müsste man aber so viel Platz an den Sensoren lassen, dass man den Finger auch in die Zähne bekommt wenn man will. Riemenlauf kann einigermaßen abgedeckt werden.

Wenn feststeht, dass die Sensoren ordentlich funktionieren, hat das Teil schon wieder ausgedient.

An Materialkosten eigentlich ein Miniprojekt. Aber wie handhabt man sowas? Wieviel Sicherheit, wieviel Doku? Ruck zuck kostet die Papierarbeit da ja ein vielfaches der Maschine selbst. Und wieviel Restrisiko können wir da lassen.
Neulich wurde was geschrieben zu Richtlinien für Provisorien. Da kam aber nicht viel zur Sicherheit vor Verletzungen, es ging um Akkuabschaltung usw. Wer hat Tips?


----------



## Verpolt (27 April 2011)

Hallo,



> ...Ein Kunde möchte einen Quick&Dirty-Prüfstand für Drehzahlsensoren



Da würde ich nichts anbrennen lassen und das ganze wie eine "normale" Maschine betrachten. Also Papierkram, Safety......

Wer weiß denn, welche "Narren" da die Flossen in die Zähne strecken?


----------



## MSB (27 April 2011)

Also rechtlich betrachtet ist es wohl absolut egal, ob eine Maschine für einen Tag oder 100 Jahre montiert wird,
insofern ist da wohl kein Unterschied in Bezug auf Papierkram ...

Inverkehrbringen = Der Tag an dem das Ding das erste mal das tut was es soll.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tommi (27 April 2011)

Hallo,

die neue Maschinenrichtlinie lässt eine Ausnahme der CE-Kennzeichnung zu:

*Maschinen für Forschungszwecke für die vorübergehende (einmalige) Verwendung in Laboratorien.*

Wobei hier nur der "Papierkram" (z.B. komplette Betriebsanleitung, wenn der Laboringenieur die Vorrichtung ausschliesslich alleine bedient) enfällt,
aber nicht, dass die Maschine sicher sein muss (z.B. Zuverlässigkeit der Steuerung incl. PL)

Die Verantwortung für einen Unfall bleibt auch bestehen.

Gruß
Tommi

PS: das Wort "Quick & Dirty" würde ich in diesem Zusammenhang nicht verwenden


----------



## Perfektionist (27 April 2011)

Nenne das Ding Versuchsaufbau. Und verabrede mit dem Kunden, dass, wenn da einer die Finger reinbekommt, das ein Dipl.-Ing. ist. Und nicht Lieschen Müller, die die Gefahren nicht abschätzen konnte.


----------



## reliability (27 April 2011)

*Probebetrieb*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde diese Konstellation als Probebetrieb ansehen.

Vom Fachausschuss Maschinenbau existiert ein Informationsblatt, welches sich mit dem "Probebetrieb von Maschinen und maschinellen Anlagen beschäftigt. Siehe Anhang.

Dieses Informationsblatt enthält Angaben zur
Begriffsbestimmung des Probebetriebs.
Die Rechtliche Situation und die besonderen
Gefährdungen während des Probebetriebs,
sowie die Maßnahmen für den sicheren Umsetzung.

Gruß


----------



## useroo7 (27 April 2011)

Hi,

nichts ist so beständig wie ein Provisorium. Lass Dir schriftlich geben, bis wann die Maschine betrieben wird. Anschließend würde ich die Lebensdauer der Maschine auf diese Angabe definieren. Vom Sicherheitsaspekt inkl. Dokumentation darfst Du keine Einschränkungen machen (bis auf die von Tommi genannten). Dafür solltest Du die Qualifikationen der Bediener vorschreiben. Im Medizinbereich dürfen nur namentlich genannte Personen Medizingeräte bedienen. Diese Vorgehensweise würde ich auf solch eine Maschine anwenden und ein Gerätebuch mitliefern. In diesem Buch stehen alle geschulten und autorisierten Personen, die die Maschine bedienen dürfen, sowie von wem die entsprechende Person geschult wurde. Damit schützt sich auch der Betreiber. 

Ich denke keiner von uns würde in einem Käfig mit Löwen gehen, auch wenn es nur ein einziges mal sein sollte.


----------



## Verpolt (27 April 2011)

reliability schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich würde diese Konstellation als Probebetrieb ansehen.
> 
> ...






> 2 Rechtliche Situation
> Der Probebetrieb liegt als Teil des Herstellungs-prozesses noch vor dem Zeitpunkt des Inver-kehrbringens. Daher können die erforderlichen Einstellungen vorgenommen werden, ohne dass die Maschine konform zur europäischen Maschi-nenrichtlinie [2] sein muss. Aber es müssen dann andere Schutzmaßnahmen getroffen werden.
> Der Probebetrieb ist nicht mit der Inbetrieb-nahme durch den Betreiber zu verwechseln:
> Unter Inbetriebnahme ist die erstmalige Verwen-dung einer Maschine bzw. eines Produktes durch ihren Endbenutzer im Gebiet des Europäi-schen Wirtschaftsraumes zu verstehen.
> ...



Hmm....

_____________________---


----------



## element. (27 April 2011)

Danke euch allen.

Als Probebetrieb würde ich es auch nicht sehen. Es ist ja die endgültige, zweckgemäße Verwendung der Maschine.

Kann ich nach Gefährdungsbeurteilung das Eingreifen als zulässiges Restrisiko stehen lassen? Eine Abdeckung der großen Freiflächen ist in Planung, aber bei den Sensoren selbst kann trotzdem eingegriffen werden. Das lässt sich auch nicht ändern (unter Berücksichtigung von Benutzbarkeit und Kosten).


----------



## Perfektionist (27 April 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Hmm....


naja:





> Wenn feststeht, dass die Sensoren ordentlich funktionieren, hat das Teil schon wieder ausgedient.


wenn man so will, Erprobung der Sensoren?


----------



## reliability (27 April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte nicht den Eindruck erwecken, dass es bei einer Maschine im Probebetrieb keine Anforderungen an die Sicherheit gibt,
hierzu ein kleiner Auszug aus dem Dokument.



			
				Probebetrieb von Maschinen und maschinellen Anlagen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Daher sollte auf der *Grundlage* einer *Gefährdungsbeurteilung* ein *Sicherheitskonzept *erarbeitet werden, das neben den bereits wirksamen Sicherheitseinrichtungen noch weitere Schutzmaßnahmen enthält. ...
> 
> ... Zur *Gewährleistung der Sicherheit* sollten generell folgende Maßnahmen getroffen werden:
> • Verantwortlichen Leiter des Probebetriebs benennen.
> ...


 
Die grundsätzliche Vorgehenseise ist in einem Flussdiagramm auf Seite 7 dargestellt.

Lediglich der "Papierkram" muss nicht so umfangreich sein.

Ich kann also Tommi nur zustimmen...


Gruß


----------



## JesperMP (27 April 2011)

100% Ack zu _reliability_.

Es ist wie ein Probelauf, oder wenn man ein "normalen" Maschine für Wartungszwecken betriebt ohne alle Schutzmassnahmen.
In den Fall trennt man der Maschine von unbefugten mittels Warnungsschildern, Ketten und/oder Gitterwände.
Nur speziell ausgebildete Personal darf dann diesen getrennten Areal betreten.
Diese Personal muss wissen was man darf und nicht darf, und muss das schriftlich bestätigen.
Ein Not-Aus muss immer aktivierbar sein.


----------



## Safety (27 April 2011)

Hallo,
ich denke das könnte Dir helfen.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (27 April 2011)

Lies mal Artikel 1 (2) h der MRL - der könnte die Geltung der MRL für diese Maschine ausschließen.


----------



## Tommi (27 April 2011)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> Lies mal Artikel 1 (2) g der MRL - der könnte die Geltung der MRL für diese Maschine ausschließen.


 
Hallo Andreas,

*g* sind Maschinen für militärische Zwecke, oder habe ich falsch gelesen? 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (27 April 2011)

... oh eins drunter


----------

